# General > Literature >  Folllow the Dove

## katarina

The above title will be on sale from 1st Dec.  Book launch in Wick Library on 10th Dec. from 2.00pm -5.00pm

http://www.troubador.co.uk/book_info.asp?bookid=1556

----------


## Torvaig

Good luck with the book sales katarina; have ordered it from the above website; looking forward to reading it!

----------


## Torvaig

Got Katarina's book "Follow The Dove" today and I'm looking forward to reading it! 

My quandary is, do I go straight into Katarina's one or will I be able to wait until I finish the other two I am reading at the moment.

No contest!  :Grin:

----------


## katarina

Thank you Torvaig.  my goodness - I haven't got my copies yet!  Can I suggest anyone else wanting to order online, order straight from publisher.  Amazon still have it listed as 'out of stock'

----------


## katarina

forgot to say, its also available on kindle, or should be within the next few days.

----------


## Torvaig

Katarina, I'm about to start Chapter 13 and am enjoying it immensely! I feel I know the characters involved, know how they think and feel and you tell it so vividly and it is a joy to read, well done! 

I won't go into the story but my goodness, it is a strong one and very relative to the period and setting and many people will be able to relate to what is happening.

Thank you Katarina, you most certainly have a winner on your hands. Thank you for your contribution to tales set in the North.

----------


## katarina

My goodness - you read fast! Glad you like it. Maybe you'd put a review on troubador's web site and also on Amazon (Although they don't seem to have had their copies yet)  Thank you.

----------


## Torvaig

> My goodness - you read fast! Glad you like it. Maybe you'd put a review on troubador's web site and also on Amazon (Although they don't seem to have had their copies yet) Thank you.


Will do; be glad to!

----------


## Torvaig

> My goodness - you read fast! Glad you like it. Maybe you'd put a review on troubador's web site and also on Amazon (Although they don't seem to have had their copies yet) Thank you.


Have put reviews on both those sites and on Facebook and the org. Hope the launch goes well on Saturday at the Wick Library (2pm - 5pm) and that your book flies off the shelves! It certainly deserves to; great read!

----------


## katarina

Book launch was origonally planned for saturday 10th at Wick library.  Now it has been moved to town hall as the head librarian lives in Bower and the weather conditions might be too severe for him to travel.

----------


## Torvaig

> Book launch was origonally planned for saturday 10th at Wick library. Now it has been moved to town hall as the head librarian lives in Bower and the weather conditions might be too severe for him to travel.


I presume still at the same times, 2pm - 5pm as per your original post above...... hope to see you there, weather permitting!

----------


## katarina

Follow the Dove is now available at Waterstones and whsmiths.

----------


## arat

just finish the book great read

----------


## katarina

it's getting great reviews all the time.

----------


## Blondie

I finished this book last night.  Not normally the type of book I read but I really enjoyed it. 

Going to pass it onto a friend of mine now.

----------


## katarina

I'm surprised and delighted at how many people who don't read that kind of book have enjoyed it, including men!  The sequel, which i have been told is even better, will be out in december.  The Broken Horizon.

----------


## Blondie

Delighted to hear there is a sequel. It will be on my Xmas list  :Smile:

----------


## katarina

Sequel is with the publishers now.  It is already on kindle.  The broken Horizon by Catherine M. Byrne.  Get it from Amazon.

----------


## katarina

hi folks.  If you liked it please vote for it.  

http://www.peoplesbookprize.com/book.php?id=816

----------


## Beat Bug

Bought Follow the Dove for my Kindle to read on the plane next weekend, but I finished it last night! This is truly a brilliant book, and I'm saving the sequel, Broken Horizon, for the weekend! This is a wondreful story, which I thoroughly enjoyed. Catherine M Byrne is truly a great storyteller! The Maeve Binchy of Caithness! I'll be looking out for her other work so I can have more great reads!

----------

